

The Docker Book - kstaken
http://www.dockerbook.com

======
oellegaard
It's cool that someone is writing a book about Docker, but I think its too
early. At this stage there are new features added every month, so once the
book comes out several of the features might not work the same way anymore.

~~~
jamtur01
Hi - I'm the author. It is very early. But the book won't be published until
Docker is 1.0 at least. The site is there to gauge interest and provide a
bookmark for people to suggest ideas on content.

------
rc55
Why would you promote this so early with a site devoid of content? Maybe it
would be better to delete this submission until you have something substantial
to show.

~~~
gales
From the submission history, it appears that the OP is a fan of docker, so
it's likely the site was shared with that in mind, rather than him/her being
the author of the linked content.

~~~
kstaken
Yep I'm just a fan and minor contributor to Docker. Thought it was interesting
to see a book so early but I do agree it's probably too early. Docker is
changing fast. Version 0.5 should likely be out today.

~~~
haraball
Great initiative! I'm a big fan of starting with books when I'm learning
something new as they usually have a better narrative and deeper explanation
than the docs and 'getting started' guides do. Maybe this could be written
using github with pull requests and stuff when things change? Open sourced
books rocks. ;)

~~~
KenCochrane
If you are looking for an open source docker book, check out
[https://github.com/kencochrane/docker-
tutorial](https://github.com/kencochrane/docker-tutorial) I'm building a
Docker Guidebook, that I hope to release as a free ebook.

It is on github, and pull requests are welcome. It is currently written for
Docker 0.5. I will keep it up to date, and when we hit 1.0 I'll look at
getting some hard copies made, if there is a demand.

I still need to pick a license, not sure what is best for a book, open to
suggestions.

~~~
jamtur01
Neat! Great to have an ecosystem of content starting to grow. The Creative
Commons license chooser is a good way to go:
[http://creativecommons.org/choose/](http://creativecommons.org/choose/). And
their "before licensing" page is pretty good too:
[http://wiki.creativecommons.org/Before_Licensing](http://wiki.creativecommons.org/Before_Licensing).

------
boothead
If James happens to see this I'd be interested to know what tool chain he uses
to produce his books (I don't think the OP is the author right)?

~~~
pauljburke
Please let it include DocBook.

~~~
boothead
I was hoping for org-mode actually :-)

